# Turnout Radius



## Schwalbach2280 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi, I am fairly new to this site. I have searched around for awhile, have not posted until now. I am posting in attempt to get someone's help answering a question I have. What is the radius for different numbered turnouts? Is there a chart somewhere that I can get a link to? Or possibly a formula that is used? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

First,welcome to the forum.You'll indeed find here almost any info you may be interested in,simply post and someone sometimes many will respond.

Your question doesn't specify any brand of turnouts nor wich scale...more info from you will help.......


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

NMRA has detailed dimensions. Here's one for HO. Their Standards tables has other gauges, too ...

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/rp12_3.html

If you're working on a layout design, you should try out some track layout software. Two good options:

www.anyrail.com ... you can download a starter version for free

www.scarm.info ... freeware

Each has extensive libraries of track, turnout, etc. All different gauges, track mfrs, etc.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The "number" of the turnout indicates the rate of diversion from the mainline and is a ratio of how far the diverging route goes compared to the mainline run.

for example: a #4 turnout If you measure down the mainline 4", the diverging route should be 1" away from the centerline of the mainline. A ratio of 1:4.

As for the exact radius of each turnout - it varies by manufacturer.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

sstlaure said:


> The "number" of the turnout indicates the rate of diversion from the mainline and is a ratio of how far the diverging route goes compared to the mainline run.
> 
> for example: a #4 turnout If you measure down the mainline 4", the diverging route should be 1" away from the centerline of the mainline. A ratio of 1:4.
> 
> As for the exact radius of each turnout - it varies by manufacturer.


 
almost every time i get on this forum I learn something new. If I am not careful my head is going to explode.:laugh:


----------



## Schwalbach2280 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of detail in my question. I am referring to HO scale. Thanks for your help with this question and the ones I am likely to have in the future!


----------

